# Is there a new Dura Ace wheel set for 2015?



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a new Dura Ace wheelset for 2015? Or is it still the 9000?

Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

9000 is the best they have currently.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay, hopefully these will carry throughout 2015...


----------

